# Decanter Sealing



## Predicta (Jan 31, 2018)

Need suggestions on how to properly reseal an old decanter that is:
- Glass base
- Polished Nickel neck / pour spot

I took it to a shop that separated them to re-plate and polish out the nickel section.
They reattached it to the glass base, though it came apart and not sure I trust them to do it correctly.
How do I cement them together?
Thanks!


----------



## Dumpdiver (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, You can get a glass adhesive at a auto parts store used for attaching rear view mirrors that would work. Hobby stores would have something too. Remember to clean off any old glue cause it didn't work in the first place.  DD


----------

